# JBoss Application Server 5.1, Seam Framework und Clustering



## SteppiW (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche dringend Hilfe bezüglich einer Facharbeit.
Meine Aufgabe ist es zwei JBoss 5.1 Instanzen aufzusetzen, eine Beispielapplication zu implementieren (Booking-Example ausm Seam Framework) und diese dann redudant auf beiden Knoten zu verteilen.

Grundlage ist ein
Ubuntu 8.10
JBoss 5.1
Seam Framework 1.2.2
open-jdk-6

Was ist der Stand der Dinge?

Beide Ubuntus laufen in einer VM, haben Internetzugang über ein LAN-Interface und befinden sich im selbem Netz (192.168.1.0/24).
Auf beiden Ubuntus läuft der JBoss.
Verwendet habe ich die Standardkonfiguration "all"
gestartet mit "sudo ./run.sh -c -b 192.168.1.x"
Beiden Server starten nun voll durch, finden sich und bilden ein Cluster
(soweit so gut)

Das deployen der Seam Beispielapplication Booking funktioniert jeweils einwandfrei (egal ob im /deploy/cluster, /deploy, /farm - Ordner)
<-- weiß leider nicht welchen ich nun verwenden muss

Im Farm-Ordner jedenfalls funktioniert es auch, dass ich sie auf Server1 deploye und Server2 sich die Applikation holt.

Nun zum Problem...
Der nächste Schritt wäre es, dass sich beide Applikationen redundant ergänzen. (bevor wir auf LOAD-Balancing kommen, sollte erstmal die Replikation funktionieren... soll eh ein HA-Cluster werden)

Hier finde ich leider keinen aktuellen Guide, was wie einzurichten ist, damit dies funktioniert. Aus dem JBoss AS 5 Clustering Guide werde ich net schlau (zumal der auf alten Tatsachen basiert).
Wenn ich jetzt auf Server1 ein Account erstelle od. ein Hotel buche interessiert das Server2 null... würde Server1 also wegbrechen wären alle Session-Daten verloren.

Ich brauche quasi eine Anleitung, wie ich die Failover-Funktion einrichte und so die Session übergeben kann ?

Und ich betone nochmal, ein Verweis auf den Jboss Clustering Guide od. den Seam Clustering Guide hilft mir net weiter... ich lese die beiden Guides jetzt schon gut nen Monat rauf und runter und es läuft nix.


Wie würdet ihr ein JBOSS 5.1 HA-Cluster realisieren? (nur mit dem JBoss)
Was halt wichtig ist denk ich mal, SessionReplication, eine Replikation der Datenbank der Anwendung und der Beans die das Programm benötigt. Zudem denke ich muss dies über eine gemeinsame IP angesprochen werden (also die ganzen Nodes)

Vielen Dank!


----------

